# Woodcraft Planing Jig



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the Woodcraft Planing sled? I have been looking at it on the Woodcraft site and would like to know if it is as effective as advertised before I invest in one. I really do need a way to plane stock down to various thicknesses and having neither the space or the funds to invest in a standard planer I thought this would would be a viable solution.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you are talking about the Woodhaven jig, John and BigJim have them ,you may want to check out the uploads for both of them and you will see the reviews and snapshots of the jig.
YouTube - ‪Woodhaven 3002 39 Planing Sled‬‏

Video | Woodhaven

========



Ken Bee said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Woodcraft Planing sled? I have been looking at it on the Woodcraft site and would like to know if it is as effective as advertised before I invest in one. I really do need a way to plane stock down to various thicknesses and having neither the space or the funds to invest in a standard planer I thought this would would be a viable solution.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Woodcraft Planing sled? I have been looking at it on the Woodcraft site and would like to know if it is as effective as advertised before I invest in one. I really do need a way to plane stock down to various thicknesses and having neither the space or the funds to invest in a standard planer I thought this would would be a viable solution.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Ken - I've got the smaller one, 27" I think. So far I've been very happy with the thing. Once you have the support/guide rails built it is very quick and easy to set up. I got it for the same reason you are considering on, cost and space of a standard planer. Even a shop made jig would require substantial storage space to achieve the capability. In addition, a planer with the width capacity would be waaaay out of my budget. Since I mostly do smaller pieces I incorporated a 18" x 24" camboard into the guide rails. It sits in a wide dado and is attached with 1/4-20 machine screws and inserts through slotted holes. This allows vertical adjustment of the workpiece.
Heres a pic. I was trying the system out on an old drawer front I had around.

Edit - I did buy the bit they recommended but have been using this one instead.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Sh-1-3...540523836?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e64d2513c
It is a little shorter than Woodhaven recommends but I haven't had a problem. Depth of cut is only going to be a few thousands anyway and this bit is 1-3/4 vs 1-3/8. I haven't needed to pull it out of the collet any.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi John...Thanks for the reply. 

The 27" is the one I am considering also and from the pics and your recommendation I think I will go ahead and order it. I have several bottom cleaning bits from 1/2" to 1-1/4" already so that takes care of that expenditure. I also only do small woodworking projects such as boxes, clocks, bird houses and the like so this planer should do the trick when I need to take 1/8" or so off a board.


----------

